

Kim Jong-il's Willing Accomplices - jackfoxy
http://www.slate.com/id/2254826/

======
hga
" _North Korea is thought to have enough purely conventional weapons to
destroy South Korea's capital, Seoul..._ "

No. Give it a good WWII strategic bombing level thwacking, certainly, but far
from "destroy".

